# DEF Consumption, RL vs Stated



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I was under the impression that a full tank of DEF would last up to 10k miles, and at the bare minimum, 7.5k. All the Chevy documentation I have found has stated 10k miles too.

Now, I may use more DEF than others, but recently I emptied the tank to the 1k warning in just 2100 miles. I had the Oil change service done at 12.5k miles, and 5 weeks later, at 14.6k my DEF warning light was on.

Now, I either used almost 4 gallons of DEF in 2k miles, OR the dealer didn't fill the DEF tank. Which is more likely? I had the service manager telling me that it was ABSOLUTELY possible that I used almost 4 gallons in 2k miles, and that the Chevy literature is false.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I dont think they filled it up during the pdi


----------



## Dieselmike (Jun 28, 2014)

I doubt they filled it up. The first time I went in they didn't touch it till I said something.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

That happened to me as well the first time. This time (2nd change) the Service Manager was adamant that they did fill it up, and that I used it all in the subsequent 2k miles. After all, it was coded on the paperwork, and if its coded, then it was done.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Hard to say. DEF is a tricky thing that GM hasn't quite mastered yet.But then thats what happens when the federal government hands you a gallon of pisswater and says "starting now every diesel vehicle is required to have its exhaust filtered through this crap, make it work".

its my understanding DEF is used at a rate of ~1-1.25% of the vehicles diesel usage. so with a 4.9 gallon def tank, a full tank should range about 4000-4500 miles or so.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

There was some discussion here some time ago about the dealers servicing the DEF tank. Some dealers told customers it wasn't part of the oil change service and some did it. Even though it was documented by Chevrolet, it seemed like a lot of things, quite a few of the dealers ignored the guidelines.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I would believe the def tank was not topped off since you have not a usage rate that high in the past.

Rob


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

The service manager seems to be speaking in absolutes. This always raises a flag with me. 

They may very well have added some def to the tank, but unlikely it was filled all the way up. 

I find it more likely that the service manager is talking out of his hat.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

DEF top off is not part of a regular oil change because well..it isnt oil. however if youre still getting your 2yr/24000mi (or up to 4) services you got with purchasing your car it IS a stated part of that service as per GM along with an oil change and tire rotation.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

tracepk said:


> DEF top off is not part of a regular oil change because well..it isnt oil. however if youre still getting your 2yr/24000mi (or up to 4) services you got with purchasing your car it IS a stated part of that service as per GM along with an oil change and tire rotation.


This is a communication error on my part. I am referring to the "oil change" as a name for the service interval done every 6k miles.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the tank of def lasts between oil changes on my car.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> This is a communication error on my part. I am referring to the "oil change" as a name for the service interval done every 6k miles.


No we are on the same page, Dealers don't typically (at least in my experience) have a full service package for diesels priced out. Normally you would have to ask for an oil change, tire rotation, and def top off seperately to ensure they know you want all of it done. Otherwise they would just change the oil, do the routine 27 point inspection and send you on your way. 

Unless of course you are still using one of your 4 free servicings you get from GM when you bought your car listed as the 2 year/24000 mile scheduled maintenance on your window sticker. Which includes oil change, inspection, tire rotation, and DEF fluid top of for diesels at no extra charge.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny, My bet is that your tune is causing the higher consumption.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Danny, My bet is that your tune is causing the higher consumption.


Now this is a complicating factor. If you've altered your Powertrain from the factory set-up than my previously expressed opinion is null and void. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Still, it shouldn't drop him 80%. I'd put money on that they didn't fill it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Well, you guys can see what happens when people tune their older trucks. They become pollution factories.


----------



## nascarnate326 (Jun 9, 2014)

diesel said:


> Well, you guys can see what happens when people tune their older trucks. They become pollution factories.


which in turn gives us a bad rap. Every time I tell people we bought a diesel, the first thing they think of us some Dodge Ram with stacks rolling coal.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

nascarnate326 said:


> which in turn gives us a bad rap. Every time I tell people we bought a diesel, the first thing they think of us some Dodge Ram with stacks rolling coal.


I, personally am not a fan of this (rolling coal). I am sure I will get flamed now.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I won't flame you, but nothing brings a bigger smile to my face then dumping huge billows of black smoke out when someone is walking, or bicycling, or tailgating me.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

These friggin ******** who spew that back crap and think it's funny should be recipients of new think boxes. I see it every once in a while since I live in a somewhat rural area. To me, it's ignorant.

I just ckd my DEF, it's 2/3 full. 3200 miles on my car.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

money_man said:


> Still, it shouldn't drop him 80%. I'd put money on that they didn't fill it


I would agree with this. It is my understanding that DEF usage is tied to fuel usage. X gallons of diesel = y gallons of def used. My tune does not alter pollution controls in any way shape or form. I believe its a HUGE violation to tamper with any emissions systems on the Cruze.

Now, if I was getting 20mpg everywhere I went, flooring the car all the time and brake stamping every light, I can kinda see it. But I was getting 40-45mpg the entire time...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I would agree with this. It is my understanding that DEF usage is tied to fuel usage. X gallons of diesel = y gallons of def used. My tune does not alter pollution controls in any way shape or form. I believe its a HUGE violation to tamper with any emissions systems on the Cruze.
> 
> Now, if I was getting 20mpg everywhere I went, flooring the car all the time and brake stamping every light, I can kinda see it. But I was getting 40-45mpg the entire time...


WIll be interesting to see how it holds out moving forward.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

My def is 24% left from factory fill with 12,000 miles on it...


----------



## Boog8302 (Sep 6, 2013)

I have 27500 miles on my car and have only filled the DEF tank twice.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

When it starts to get low can you hear it slosh around with a quick stop?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> When it starts to get low can you hear it slosh around with a quick stop?


Lowest I ever let mine get was about 18% and I never noticed.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

money_man said:


> When it starts to get low can you hear it slosh around with a quick stop?


nope


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I noticed a noise last night after I filled my car that sounds like a sloshing sound if I roll ahead a bit and stop quick. Not sure what it is


----------



## fred20 (Apr 26, 2014)

I have 4500 miles on mine , just topped it off with about 2 gals.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

money_man said:


> I noticed a noise last night after I filled my car that sounds like a sloshing sound if I roll ahead a bit and stop quick. Not sure what it is


I do notice that sometimes after I fill fuel tank with diesel.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

diesel said:


> I do notice that sometimes after I fill fuel tank with diesel.


hmm, good to know its not just me


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I can hear sloshing after a fill when I turn the car off. (Diesel)

Talked to Fleece, they are seeing 10k miles between DEF fill ups on the same tune...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

This is with the car running. I can hear the buzzing of a pump as well


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

money_man said:


> I won't flame you, but nothing brings a bigger smile to my face then dumping huge billows of black smoke out when someone is walking, or bicycling, or tailgating me.


God forbid someone walk near you or be on a bike, what an asshat move to do to. The tailgating I could understand


----------



## Jorday (Jul 30, 2013)

I've put def in my car once in 22,500 miles and it wasn't even empty the the time I did add some.


----------

